# Am a virgin no more... (not what you might think) ....



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

To running the round baler lol baled up some Sunday. Guess the old man thought it was time for me to learn....though I watched enough I pretty much knew how to do it and he had a pretty easy job. I must say it came pretty natural even though it's a idiot proof system. Figured I'd share

NH 640 and IH 856


First bale a little lopsided from going around the end of the field



Seven 4x4.5 bales exactly off this 1.5-2 acre field



Been running square baler since age ten or so when I wasn't quite strong enough to stack the wagon. Learned with the old NH275 and 574. I remember that summer we put in alot of hay mostly squares as we didn't have the round baler at the time and had to hire it done and I remember going back to school and the teacher wanting us to write an essay on what we did over summer. ... I think I wrote "Tedded, raked and baled hay. Lots of hay, barns are full" Not sure the teacher was impressed


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Not bad for a virgin! Looks like you got pretty good at it some good looking bales in that group! Glad I didn't have cell phone for my first time! But none of mine looked as good as your first one


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I think I saw some net wrapped rounds in your barn in another post. Are you cheating and getting a BTO in to bale? Come on now fess up!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I think I saw some net wrapped rounds in your barn in another post. Are you cheating and getting a BTO in to bale? Come on now fess up!


There's definitely a net box on the back of his baler. Maybe he's just cheap.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, and here I thought you were gonna tell us you had your first audit by the IRS.

P.S. You have to supply your own lube.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My dads cousins son's son (follow that?) bought their first round baler. Doug is getting old enough he figured it was better to have his youngest boy learning to run it instead. Jackson caught on fast enough, just have to get his Dad to leave the double rows wider to eliminate that weaving nonsense.

Pretty gently used NH7060 so as long as they take care of it should be trouble free for a lot of years.

Far as the relation thing, my Dad and Doug's mom are first cousins, never bothered figuring out how Doug or his kids are related to me. Second cousin? First cousin twice removed? That stuff gives me a headache so I don't worry about it. Their cousins therefore I went down and got them started wit the first round baler.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Second cousin.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

You and Doug are second cousins, so his children would be your 2nd cousins once removed.
Doug would be your father's cousin once removed. This is how I understand it.
HTH, Dave


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Once it gets passed 2nd cousin, I don't even bother to think of them as relatives.....usually just as well anyway.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

First time on a round baler sure is a learning experiance! My first one didnt have a wide pickup. Took a while till I realized you gotta load the very end of the pickup or you wont have nice bales...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Once it gets passed 2nd cousin, I don't even bother to think of them as relatives.....usually just as well anyway.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Exactly.
One less person knocking on the door for tools or to borrow your trailer.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yep it's a fastnet baler usually use one roll of net mostly for speed and use twine for the rest. Oh and we keep twine in the net box on the back of the baler 

I can see where wide pick definitely makes it alot easier too


----------

